# new pb flathead



## ducky152000

I was finaly able to get out for the first time this year for flathead. With a crazy work scheduel and a baby boy. my flathead time has been very limited this year. Well the first night of the year produced a new pb so im on cloud 9 right now. He bit at exactly 8:00 pm and was landed at 8:10. I dropped a bait in a creek channel that met an old road bed with a bridge foundation. The clicker sounded right when the fish made a run and after setting the hook i was in doubt of catching the fish. he was wrapped up in the bridge foundation. After playing the fish for a few minutes he finaly came out and made a hard run into deep water. After fighting the fish for another 5 min i finaly got some ground and he was swimming right at me. There was another snag to my left about 15 yards out from the bank and he went straight for it. Trying to turn him was no use. So i waded out with the net and untagled him from the snag. I then saw the head and new it was a fish over 50. He made one more run peelin drag and then finally tired out. In the net he went and the celebration began.


----------



## 1MoreKast

That thing is a monster...absolute monster! Congrats!


----------



## TClark

WOWWWWW!!! Congrats Ducky!! Fish of a life time around these parts I'll betcha.  
Now you know where he lives.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Wow...how big ducky?!?!


----------



## Roscoe

Way to go on your PB Monster Cat!! Now that's a Big'un!! Yea,how big?? Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## All Eyes

Holy Cats Ducky! That's a beast!!! Nice job.


----------



## ML1187

Fish looks like it weighs more than you do!!!!! Congrats bro!


----------



## ducky152000

my scale was reading 57. so im goin to call it that. but honestly i thought it was at least 60. im goin to have to test my scale to see if its off a touch


----------



## winguy7

Looks off more than a couple touches!! congrats!


----------



## polebender

What a super fish! Congrats on your personal best! Will probably be a tough one to beat! Great job!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Awesome job bud!!!


----------



## ducky152000

verified my scale. its dead on. just a very healthy looking 57.


----------



## CarpFreak5328

awesome man! big boys starting to bite


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Nice fish dude


----------



## monsterKAT11

ducky thing thing is a tank, I'm jealous of your pre spawn skills keep em comin!


----------



## 1MoreKast

great fish , great story , congrats !


----------



## ducky152000

thanks fellas


----------



## Salmonid

Congests. Thats a beast!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio

very nice fish man congrats!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Nice fish!

Would you mind telling what size bait you got it on? We're catchin' em, but small ones. Biggest around 15-20lbs. I feel like I'm using large bait, but even tiny cats are running off with descent size bluegill. My biggest cat so far came on a largemouth.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Very nice fish Brock! Congrats!


----------



## ducky152000

BottomBouncer said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> Would you mind telling what size bait you got it on? We're catchin' em, but small ones. Biggest around 15-20lbs. I feel like I'm using large bait, but even tiny cats are running off with descent size bluegill. My biggest cat so far came on a largemouth.


that fish came on a 8" green sunfish. but we also have had some smaller flats and big male channels take very large baits lately.


----------



## CarpFreak5328

Me to, ive found out over the years channels go crazy on live gills in spring. In summer they hardly touch them. Seem to really like live chubs though during summer. Must be a spring feed thing.


----------



## ducky152000

no its out of aggression. male channel cats right before spawn and durring spawn will kill any small fish they come across. usualy just crushing the bait and then leaving.


----------



## MIGHTY

Dang, that might be the biggest I've seen on here man. Just awesome


----------



## FINMAN

Incredible! Thanks for sharing. I'll envision that monster when I'm sitting out there watching my own lines!


----------



## sherman51

ducky152000 said:


> verified my scale. its dead on. just a very healthy looking 57.


you cant really complain about a 57 over a 60, LOL. I've never even fished for flatheads and wouldn't know how to act if I ever caught a catfish anywhere near that size. the biggest cat I've ever caught was a 9 lb channel. congrats on getting another pb fish. it is a real hog.
sherman


----------



## tyrese

nice cat yo


----------



## katfish

Congratulations! That is a brute.


----------

